# Downsides to 1 Ton Van?



## chm8v (Jul 6, 2008)

So I'm in the market for a new to me Van. I was planning on a 3/4 Ton, but have pretty much exhausted the market in my price range (>$10K) and most of them look like someone was living in it along with some Gorillas with hammers. 

There are a few 1 ton vans that are appealing, but I'm wondering what the downsides are. Looks like tires run about the same, the insurance would be about the same. What about maintenance? Parts? Gas?

I really don't need the 1 ton, basically hauling cabinet installation tools, plywood/lumber and cabinets, but will consider just to broaden my options.

Thanks for any feedback.

-chris


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:

I have had all three; 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, and a 1 ton.

I now have a 1-ton and I will never go back because of all the weight I carry. Keep in mind a 1-ton often times is more expensive to repair because the drivetrain is heavy duty on certain makes of vehicles. 

I own a Ford so I don't have to worry about repairs.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

on the gm vans, there isnt a whole lot of difference between the 3/4 and 1 ton vans. i think just some slight differences with the brakes and springs. frame and drivetrain is the same.
i believe the ford vans are the same way.

the major differences come when going from 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton vans, where the frames, transmissons, brakes, and axle are upgraded with stronger pieces on the later.


----------



## Mark Siders (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 1 ton ford van and I really like it. I have had 1/2 tons in the past. I will never go back to a 1/2 ton. Its kinda like never having 4 wheel drive and saying ah I don't really need it then getting 4 wheel drive and saying I will never go 2 wheel again. 

Tire are E rated so they will run you a little more money to replace, but between the beefy suspension and firm tires it handles allot better when loaded.

1 tons usually come with a tow package too witch comes in handy.

Good Luck


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Go with a Ford! The GM vans are crap. I have a '04 E350 15 passenger that I converted into a work van. I buy BFG Commercial TA E-range tires at Sam's, they are about $130 each and usually last me about 50k, which is great. The 3/4 and 1 ton vans share most of the same parts, which are much more heavy-duty than the 1/2 ton. $80 each for front rotors, $60 for brake pads, $40 a pair for ball joints. Other than that I haven't had to do a whole lot to it, and I'm at 135k miles now. I am actually trying to find a 7.3 PSD E350 now, the 5.4 mileage kills me.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Greater than $10,000 to what max?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

3bar said:


> on the gm vans, there isnt a whole lot of difference between the 3/4 and 1 ton vans. i think just some slight differences with the brakes and springs. frame and drivetrain is the same.
> i believe the ford vans are the same way.
> 
> the major differences come when going from 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton vans, where the frames, transmissons, brakes, and axle are upgraded with stronger pieces on the later.


 
full ton has an extra axle bearing on each side


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEV...8302?pt=Commercial_Trucks&hash=item3f068f5c9e


----------



## chm8v (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry, meant to say I'm trying to stay under $10K. Like to get a 2004 or newer with less than 100,000 miles. My last truck was 6 years old and only had 25K miles on it, so I don't drive a bunch, mainly work out of the shop.

What's suprised me is how much the dealers are asking for the vans. Edmunds usually quotes me 2K less than what the dealer is asking and the dealers don't seem to want to haggle (of course in this price range, the dealers are the kinda guys that try and tack on $400 "processing" fees).

I've test driven both the GM's and Fords. The older Fords seem to drive like a boat, not sure about the newer ones. The GM's appear to have a nicer ride to me, but they also have a price premium around here.

Sounds like the basic consensus is the 1 ton is not going to open a can of worms for me, so I'll start looking at those too to give me some more options.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea full ton is the way to go imo:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought a 99 one ton ford van in 2004 for $6000. It had 108000 miles at the time. I still drive it everyday to work and now it has 218000 miles. Yes some of the maintenance is a little more. I just put two tires on the back that were $140 each. My next van will be a one ton too. Hopefully a Ford as well.


----------



## HeyGuiher (Dec 22, 2010)

Biggest downside for me is the yearly vehicle registration fee, although is only about $80 more. Other than that most 3/4 and 1 ton vehicles share the majority of the same components so maintenance costs are negligable.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

have you checked craigslist?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=10&subAreaID=&query=cargo+van&catAbb=sss


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

HeyGuiher said:


> Biggest downside for me is the yearly vehicle registration fee, although is only about $80 more. Other than that most 3/4 and 1 ton vehicles share the majority of the same components so maintenance costs are negligable.


reg fee $200.00 every december for my F350:no:


----------



## skipdow (Nov 8, 2009)

We have three of the Isuzu NPR's and absolutely love them. Previously we had chev 1 ton and found there was no comparison, Isuzu is extremely overbuilt and can haul so much more and do it safer too. The brakes are huge on this thing. The big negative I can see is the deck height is higher and you have to climb up as compared to other trucks you can step up into them.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you can find a 1-ton Ford E-350 with the 7.3 powerstroke man that would run forever and with good fuel milage to boot. I have seen contractors around here buy old ambulances, most are diesels, have shelving inside already, good heaters, easier to get inside, they swap out the colored lenses and for clear, remove the flashers and they have awesome night lighting around the truck. Most of these rigs have huge alternators and already have power inverters installed. Something to consider, if you do not like the color have it repainted or have it vinyl wrapped.


----------



## dollarseed (Jul 19, 2011)

*Dodge 1 ton vans*

I purchased a Dodge 3500 full sized van, and can give some pointers on this brand. First, don't buy anythhing locally! There are sites like USAuto.net that has parts for around half of what you'd pay local. The maintenance is high, the resale is low, and there are some issues known about the tranny's not being too reliable. I have over $4k invested in mine, and still going with only 130k miles. KBB says that it is now worth $2850 for an "01 model.

The plus side is that it gets about the same mileage loaded as it does empty, and rides better with more weight. I've found that fully loaded with our tools, it is an awesome ride. But unload to haul anything light, be ready to do a bit of noisy bouncing.

Again, with the 318 motor, this is a very reliable vehicle. My dealer warned me against the Chevy because of known door hinge issues, and the Ford for known rack problems with age. I'd love to find a way to make money with this thing, since it is not being used for what it was purchased for.

Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Make sure it has a freezer and a horn that plays pop goes the weasel.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Only downside to a 1 ton is gas.

I own a 97' Chevy g30 with 94,000 mi. and it runs great,but it only gets about 10 mi. a gallon. Forget about using the a/c, that takes it down to about 7-8 mi. a gallon.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

According to this
http://www.statcrunch.com/grabimageforreport.php?reportid=5575&image_id=385324
you lose about 1 MPG for each 260 pounds additional weight for weights above 3000 pounds. This is for cars, so it'll be worse for vans since they
have higher air resistance.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

GettingBy said:


> According to this
> http://www.statcrunch.com/grabimageforreport.php?reportid=5575&image_id=385324
> you lose about 1 MPG for each 260 pounds additional weight for weights above 3000 pounds. This is for cars, so it'll be worse for vans since they
> have higher air resistance.



...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

tileman2000 said:


> Only downside to a 1 ton is gas.
> 
> I own a 97' Chevy g30 with 94,000 mi. and it runs great,but it only gets about 10 mi. a gallon. Forget about using the a/c, that takes it down to about 7-8 mi. a gallon.


I have a '98 GMC 3500 cutaway DRW van with a 15' Morgan Box on it. I'm running it a little over the just under 10,000 GVW rating at around 12,500#. I get 8-9 mpg around town and around 12-13 mph on trips to "the farm" (70 miles each way-interstate highway 90%). I really haven't noticed a difference running the A/C, but then again I'm gonna run it here 8-9 months out of the year. 

My 2010 1-ton cargo van with 6.0 liter V-8 gets 15-16 around town and around 22 mpg on trips to the farm. This van has a computer that keeps up with all of that.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

A 3/4 ton and 1 ton (not cube van) is virtually the same. same motor, transmission, axle 


The 1 ton may have a higher ratio axle which may cause the mileage to suffer a little.


My f350 v10 gets 12.5 to 13 mpg and is sniffing at 14.5 on the highway.

With 4:10's


IMO the mileage should be approx the same


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

This shows 8 to 14 MPG for the cargo van
http://www.budgettruck.com/Moving-Trucks.aspx
and levels out at 6 to 10 for large trucks though when I did a move I got 4 MPG.


----------

